# Steam is messed up



## Dilyn

I got my computer back after my long vacation, hoping to fire up some L4D. Apparently, Steam decided to mess with my mind.

Steam will not install. I have tried, and every time it says that I don't have permission to install into the directory (C:\program files\Steam). The account that I'm using is the administrator account, so I have the right permissions to install anything. I've installed several other programs into my program files directory, and they work just fine. Steam is the only one giving me problems. Now I can't play any of my Steam games (TF2 and L4D).
I've tried to run the installer as administrator, I've tried to change permissions in all sorts of folders for my account, etc. and nothing has worked. I tried to boot into the Admin account, but every time I log in it just gives me a blue wallpaper (think Windows 98) with no icons or taskbar or anything. I can use ctrl+alt+delete, though.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated. I need my L4D fix!!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Could you please be more specific there are about 10 different installation errors that have permission problems.
When installing what error code does it give.


----------



## Dilyn

Alright so THIS time... I got Steam installed, no problem. 

But, when Steam tried to update (happened automatically immediately after install) I got this error:

Steam.exe (main exception): ERROR: deleted Steam.exe but the file is still there

And the only option is "OK". 

Then, when I relaunch Steam, I get this:

Error 1310. Error writing to file C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe. Verify that you have access to that directory.

Then I get three options:
Cancel, Retry, and Ignore.
When I hit retry, I get the same error.
When I hit ignore, I get this:

Error 1722. There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A program run as part of the setup did not finish as expected. Contact your support personnel or package vendor.

And I have one option: OK.
Then It says Fatal error during installation.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

First check to make sure that Steam.exe is *not* set to *Read-Only*. To find out right-click on Steam and select properties and make sure Read-Only is unticked.

If you have AVG Anti-virus (all versions) steam will fail to install/update. With the recent updates AVG now sees Steam as a Virus and will stop the installation/update, the only way around is to un-install.

If you have any of these programs running you will need to close them down in the task manager.

Finally go to your steam directory and delete the file *Clientregistry.blob* and then start Steam back up.


----------



## Dilyn

Alright I'll try all that! Thanks for the info and the link to the page. That helped a lot 

I'll post back with my results.


----------



## Dilyn

Alright so the file it tries to delete isn't read only, but the folder that it's in (C:\Program Files\Steam) IS. Whenever I try to make it not read only, it says I don't have the right privileges. I've tried to do this both using my account and the other admin account on my system.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Ok first go to your steam folder and *right-click* on steam and select *properties*. Click on the *Security* Tab and then press the *Edit* button. A new window will open up, make sure that the following *groups/users* have *full control* over steam.exe, (SYSTEM, Authenticated Users, Administrators and Users).
Press ok and try running steam again.


----------



## Dilyn

When I try to give full control to the Creator Owner user, and hit apply, the settings are reset. Hopefully that's not the one that needs the control...


EDIT
When trying to change permissions on the Steam folder to read-only (unchecked) I still got the same error.


I also emailed Steam support... Hopefully they get back to me.


----------

